
Show HN: HTML placeholder trick – showing element when input has value - mjunaidi
https://codepen.io/mjunaidi/pen/oNNwwer
======
loueed
Alternative method using the input:valid selector
[https://codepen.io/LoueeD/pen/mddwBpv](https://codepen.io/LoueeD/pen/mddwBpv)

:valid is supported by IE10

